# Violent Graphic Videos



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2013)

Just viewed two graphic, violent and savage videos that were mentioned on the radio by a local talk show host. They were of Syrian rebels. One was eating a heart he just cut out of his victim, and the other was of beheadings. I've seen a beheading video in the past, around the time of 9/11. Watching these was disturbing for sure, but it's a good reminder of the savage violence going on in other parts of the world. I'm grateful to be in the USA!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 6, 2013)

While I'm grateful to be in the U.S. as well, there are a ton of domestic-horror videos you could scare up if you were so inclined, videos just as shocking and savage.

No, I'm not putting any links here - even_ I_ have limits. But I HAVE seen them ... and every once in a while a news station will "slip" and put one on the air, resulting in a rash of angry callers and a meteoric rise in ratings for the station.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2013)

I agree Sifu, some stories come to mind from the distant past about horrible things happening to people, usually women and children, in the US.  I don't think we should put any links like that, too offensive for many.  I personally don't look at things like this generally, as I say last time was 9/11...coaxed also by a radio host.  The link this host gave out was just to his show on the radio station, which led to the videos.  And yes, some people were outraged and demanded they remove them, yet others thought it was something that Americans should see.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 6, 2013)

It's a tough call either way. Some people just live for the thrill of seeing others suffer; some hide their heads in the sand and won't even acknowledge that such things happen. The news stations / radio shows might be altruistic in their airing these clips or they might be doing it solely for the ratings. Some people are offended at the drop of a pin; others you couldn't shock with a cattle prod. 

I always say if you don't like it, don't watch it, but then don't act shocked and start to complain if it happens in your neighborhood.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 6, 2013)

What is it with soccer games and violence?  Second day in a row now I've read news stories about violence during these games...Today in the news, from Sao Paolo, Brazil..A referee gets into a fight with a player on the field and fatally stabs him.  The players friends and relatives rush the field and beat, stone, lynch and quarter the ref, then cut off his head and put it on a stake in the field.

There is a very graphic video of the body on a gurney with doctors sewing his body parts back together, while what I assume are his relatives looking on....I don't know what purpose the video serves, other than shock value.

Has the whole world gone mad?


----------



## Anne (Jul 6, 2013)

Having been on crime boards for years, I have to say it does go on here; we just don't always hear the gory details, nor would we want to.  The worst of course, are ones with children, and the elderly.  I'll never be able to fathom how anyone could do such horrendous things to anyone else, let alone those who are defenseless or trusting.
I do think we should be aware of what can happen, if only to be somewhat better prepared for what might come close to us and our own families.

I also think some of the things you've discussed *could* happen here in the not so distant future, as we get more and more involved in what happens in other countries; we have terrorist cells here already, and our borders are open to just about anyone who wants to come across.  The drugs coming across are bad, but not the worst things coming into this country.  I can really understand why the "preppers" are doing what they are doing - I just don't see how we can be prepared for any possible scenario.
Seems like it's just 'one day at a time', and hope for the best, but don't be surprised if it gets worse.  Sorry if that sounds too negative, but that's how I see it now.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 7, 2013)

No, no and no.  I've seen more than enough blood and gore in my life to last another and then some.  I'm the guy who does not rubberneck at an accident scene.  Once, while attending a traffic safety school for a speeding ticket (60mph in a 55mph zone @#%^&*!!!), the instructor announced he was going to show some gory movies and anyone who wanted could step outside.  Two of us left; me and a long-haul truck driver...

I KNOW violence exists and have seen the stuff of nightmares first hand.  Don't need any more reminders thank you very much.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 7, 2013)

Anne, I don't think you're being too negative at all, just realistic.  Anything can happen at any time in the US, and we all should be aware of that.  Having some food, water and supplies on hand is smart for all of us, for any emergency...but from what I see on TV, some of those preppers really go overboard.  They're pretty much wasting their life in the present, preparing for what may happen in the future.  Not a quality life for them or their families, IMO.

I don't seek out gore at all, in fact I don't even like watching horror/slasher movies.  That Guy, I don't blame you...you've lived some of the horror, that's more than enough.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 7, 2013)

Anne, I don't think you're being negative either, just realistic.  As far as preppers, doomsday sayers and people running scared of the government stockpiling ammo and weapons...if it's gonna happen, it's gonna happen and no amount of preparation is going to make a long term difference. 

Can one possibly stock enough food for a long term disaster, stop the world from ending, or have enough weaponry, ammo and fighters to hold back a government revolt against citizens? 

I think it's foolish to live your life in fear of what may happen..taking one day at a time is the best idea.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 7, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> ... I think it's foolish to live your life in fear of what may happen..taking one day at a time is the best idea.



Most preppers _already_ take one day at a time.

... one day they buy ammo, another day they buy food ... 

I can't speak for ALL preppers, but I wonder if they're just dealing with their fears the best way they know, just like those who hide their heads. 

I also do not blame them for doing what they do, only when they go to extremes in doing it. Everyone prepares one way or another - car manufacturers install air-bags, insurance companies get rich off of predicting the future, people hang fire extinguishers in their homes and businesses - so the act of preparing is something I have no quarrel with. 



> Can one possibly stock enough food for a long term disaster, stop the  world from ending, or have enough weaponry, ammo and fighters to hold  back a government revolt against citizens?



In order - 

- yes
- no or yes
- yes

It all depends upon what your goals are, how much money you have and what specific scenario you envision happening. 

Preppers, like any other sub-culture, can be anyone from the little old lady who buys flood insurance to the guy with an anti-aircraft gun in his backyard.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 7, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Preppers, like any other sub-culture, can be anyone . . .









"I'm a prepper . . . ?"


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 8, 2013)

That Guy said:


> "I'm a prepper . . . ?"



LOL - that commercial always puzzled me, though - they were selling the concept of being _different_ than all the rest, but they used slavish conformity to do so ...


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 8, 2013)

> It all depends upon what your goals are, how much money you have and what specific scenario you envision happening.
> 
> Preppers, like any other sub-culture, can be anyone from the little old lady who buys flood insurance to the guy with an anti-aircraft gun in his backyard.



I think most people think of preppers as those who are envisioning a collapse of the government and or economy.  At least that's the context I was referring to.  

I am a llittle old lady who buys flood insurance, but I don't consider myself a prepper, just a worry wart and realist, who has 
a live creek roaring past my back door.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 8, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I think most people think of preppers as those who are envisioning a collapse of the government and or economy.  At least that's the context I was referring to.



Okay, but even there you're going to find sub-categories: are we talking TOTAL collapse or partial? Prepping-in-place or moving out to the country? Solitary survival or as part of a group? 



> I am a llittle old lady who buys flood insurance, but I don't consider myself a prepper, just a worry wart and realist, who has
> a live creek roaring past my back door.



But in the strictest sense of the word I would think you ARE a prepper, because you are preparing for something that you believe _might_ happen in the future. NOT a _coup d'état_ but a flood - they differ only in how much they will affect you both short- and long-term.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 8, 2013)

I still have freeze-dried foods in the basement that I bought for Y2K.


----------

